# Broken arrow uses



## rudy2 (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't know but I'm interested to find out. I have quite a few broken arrows as well.


----------



## MO_southpaw (Nov 2, 2006)

Slate/glass/metal Calls for Turkey Hunting. Use your arrows for strikers. Cedar and graphite. 

Graphite lets you make a wet weather friction call.

-or-

paint them and use them as yardage markers at the range or from your stand


----------



## Feldman (Feb 2, 2005)

*what to do*

I use my broken arrows as yardage markers when bowhunting. I have seen broken aluminum arrows made into pens to write with. I don't see why a person couldn't do the same with cedars. I have used some of my better looking broken arrows on my antler mounts by putting the pieces on both sides of the plaque. I also like to stick them in a target and have competitions with my friends to see who can shoot it or get closest to it.


----------



## davemr (Dec 16, 2006)

*old aluminum*

I tried aluminum once but didn't like them so I cut off the tips and replaced the tips with rubber blunts that can pull off. I now use those arrows as as ammo tubes for my wife's tube magazine .22 rifle. At the range, I pull the rubber tip off and insert the arrow into the tube magazine of the rifle, tilt it back pull the arrow out, replace the plunger and have a loaded rifle. I always get wierd looks when we open up the rifle case and have half a dozen arrows. 

I was thinking about making a pen out of cedar but have had a hard time figuring out how to hollow them out. 

I was also thinking about using them as decoration on a bow stand, possilbly as something to lay the bows on.


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)

I put an insert in both ends and use them as stakes for my featherflex turkey decoys.Great movement with very little wind needed.


----------



## Warthog (May 3, 2005)

*Broken arrows*

You can drill a hole in one end, string them up & make wind chimes


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

They make good stakes for tomato plants and such


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Some clubs collect broken arrows with attractive fletching and cresting and use them for hand made trophies for indoor archery golf and present shield trophies with a drilled out golf balls pierced with a mini arrows as prizes


----------



## IBDBOSS (Jul 27, 2004)

Try drilling down the center and making a pen out of them. I have done this with a few carbon arrows and they make great pens, kind of nice to have in the office as a conversation piece. In fact my past two years that I have killed animals I have retired the arrows and made pens out of them. I mark the fletching with the year the kill was made.


----------



## caribou creek (Oct 12, 2004)

davemr said:


> I have a selection of crested cedar arrows that have been broken beyond repair with shafts to short to use even as stubby arrows. I put a lot of money into the arrows and don't want to just pitch them. I have not been successfull at recycling feathers or nocks. Any ideas on uses for these relics past bad shots?


 Broken cedar arrows can be restored in some cases .There is information for makeing footed shafts .Alumium arrows make good wind chimmes .I have made two piece take down cedar/alumium arrows for back packing with my take down long bow .Some times old arrows just go into a basket in the corner of my den .Hope this helps


----------



## davemr (Dec 16, 2006)

caribou creek said:


> ...I have made two piece take down cedar/alumium arrows for back packing ...



How did you make a take down cedar arrow?


----------



## caribou creek (Oct 12, 2004)

davemr said:


> How did you make a take down cedar arrow?


sorry my mistake --ive never made take down cedar shafts .There is article in traditional bowhunter {cant remmeber the month }that shows you how to make two piece cedar shafts .

The aluinum shafts i have built were hard to build into take downs ,only after i found spline of shaft was i able to control flight of shaft .figureing out extra wieght of take down sleeve and lineing up with index of spline .

I have had good flight control with these .I wont trust these in hunting game conditions .maybe rabbits, squrriels and game birds .


----------



## Stink Foot (Dec 10, 2006)

You could make one of those arrow threw the head hats.


----------



## caribou creek (Oct 12, 2004)

caribou creek said:


> sorry my mistake --ive never made take down cedar shafts .There is article in traditional bowhunter {cant remmeber the month }that shows you how to make two piece cedar shafts .
> 
> The aluinum shafts i have built were hard to build into take downs ,only after i found spline of shaft was i able to control flight of shaft .figureing out extra wieght of take down sleeve and lineing up with index of spline .
> 
> I have had good flight control with these .I wont trust these in hunting game conditions .maybe rabbits, squrriels and game birds .


traditioal bowhunter issue april/may of 2001.page 87 --How to make take down wood arrows


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i make stabilizers with my broken carbon arrows:


----------



## Stink Foot (Dec 10, 2006)

caribou creek said:


> traditioal bowhunter issue april/may of 2001.page 87 --How to make take down wood arrows


one of the books in The Traditonel archers bible series also explains how to make footed shafts.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Pens/Stabilizers/yardage markers (hunting and target at your home!)???


I use mine to mark freshly planted trees.


----------



## msubu21 (Oct 25, 2005)

An archery shop I went to once had an oversized half circle resembling the plaques used for turkey fan mounts. It was made of stained wood. Rather then a fan mount...the fan was made out of broken arrows trimmed so they were all the same size. It was double tiered with bottom section of arrows lower then the top section of arrows. Made a really nice piece of decoration. You could put a picture collage or have a plate engraved to go in the center of the plaque. Should not be too hard to make if you had a saw to cut the piece of wood into a half circle and a drill to make the holes for the shafts.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

*Corporal Punishment*

Decorations for a bar or archery den, and bust carbons are great for spanking kids. (Don't sue me! LOL)


----------



## Hroonk (Nov 14, 2006)

We've use old alluminum arrows to paint the eyes on duck and goose decoys. Makes a perfect circle everytime!


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

If you also shoot compound, you can take the back part of the shaft, put nocks at both ends and use them as spacers for serving your string,


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

*Conversation pieces, necklaces, etc.*

Cut the crested part off, drill the shaft, and string them together---necklaces for the kids, interesting conversation pieces to get people interested in archery, an easy way to recall great (?!?) times at the range.

DRill them out for pens and mech. pencils.

Footed shafts if you can still find the right materials (HINT--Gorilla glue is your new best friend)


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

Jersey Bob and Msubu 21 have some great ideas (IF you can get enough of them that have presentable fletching). One other idea I have would require the contributions of many archers (say from all the members of your local club)...... It's a variation on what my local Trap & Skeet club did with a couple hundred used shotgun shells (they removed the spent primers and strung them up with tiny Christmas lites - one lite in each shell). With the arrows/fletching you can use them for similar Christmas decor.


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

cut them for kids to shoot. i think a couple times when i started shooting i would break a couple arrows i would cut them and give them to kids that want to learn to shoot. it keeps the sport alive...thats what i do with broken arrows :thumbs_up


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Model airplanes*

Do you have a hobbie shop or flying field for radio control planes. Check with them as some here use the broken alumn and carbon pieces for plane parts to run wires through or struts and such. I check my area for some of the flyiers around here.:thumbs_up AC


----------



## jersey-hunter (Feb 25, 2005)

Stick them over your antenae for better reception and to let everyone know what sport you enjoy.


----------



## pin cushion (Jan 1, 2007)

psevenom2004 said:


> cut them for kids to shoot. i think a couple times when i started shooting i would break a couple arrows i would cut them and give them to kids that want to learn to shoot. it keeps the sport alive...thats what i do with broken arrows :thumbs_up


Good for you
excellent idea

will do so in the future myself
thanks


----------



## RebelYell (Aug 31, 2006)

Ditto, works much better that the junk most decoys come with.


----------

